# Hangover 3 - Rückblick auf die Hangover-Filme



## FlorianStangl (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hangover 3 - Rückblick auf die Hangover-Filme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hangover 3 - Rückblick auf die Hangover-Filme


----------



## Svatlas (11. Juni 2013)

Der 3 Teil ist sowas von schlecht, den hätten Sie sich besser sparen sollen. Eine Schande für Teil 1 und 2 ! Und verschenktes Geld an der Kinokasse leider. Keine Ahnung was Sie sich dabei gedacht haben.....


----------



## Chazer (12. Juni 2013)

Ich fand denn letzten Film in Ordnung. Der erste war besser, aber alles in allem ist die Reihe nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2013)

keinen bedarf.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> keinen bedarf.


 Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, weil ich den ersten Teil ziemlich gut und witzig fand, im Grunde aber nicht auf Fäkalhumor stehe? 

Den zweiten Teil fand ich eher mau und heute Abend werden wir uns den dritten Teil im Kino anschauen, hoffe der ist besser als der zweite Teil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, weil ich den ersten Teil ziemlich gut und witzig fand, im Grunde aber nicht auf Fäkalhumor stehe?
> 
> Den zweiten Teil fand ich eher mau und heute Abend werden wir uns den dritten Teil im Kino anschauen, hoffe der ist besser als der zweite Teil.


 Laut dem, was ich so gelesen und gehört habe, soll Teil 3 weniger derb, fast schon zahm sein. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, darüber mag ich nicht urteilen. 
Ich hab Teil 1 gesehen (und fand ihn ziemlich amüsant), die Sequels werde ich links liegen lassen. In meinen Augen war Hangover ein Film, der für sich allein stehen muss, Fortsetzungen machen da keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, weil ich den ersten Teil ziemlich gut und witzig fand, im Grunde aber nicht auf Fäkalhumor stehe?
> 
> Den zweiten Teil fand ich eher mau und heute Abend werden wir uns den dritten Teil im Kino anschauen, hoffe der ist besser als der zweite Teil.


 
ICH persönlich fand den dritten Teil ganz nett und kann die teils vernichtenden Kritiken nicht komplett nachvollziehen, da das für mich eher auf den zweiten Teil zutrifft. Ich meine ein Remake in anderem Setting als Fortsetzung zu verkaufen ist schon sehr frech und wenn dann sollte der Film wenigstens auch gut sein.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, weil ich den ersten Teil ziemlich gut und witzig fand, im Grunde aber nicht auf Fäkalhumor stehe?


 
nö. ich maße mir nicht an zu behaupten, dass ich den ultimativen filmgeschmack hätte. 
ich fand den film (teil 1) einfach stinklangweilig und kein bißchen lustig (außer die sache mit dem ring).


----------

